# Nearly 60% of Candidates for the Ministry in the PC(USA) are Now Women



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a link to the PDF of the study. 

This is in keeping with my experience in the denomination and in their seminaries.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 20, 2011)

Ligon Duncan:


> If you can get women’s ordination, room for homosexuality, women as pastors in the churches and no male headship in the home out of the Bible, you can get anything out of the Bible. If you can get Paul’s statement “I do not permit a woman to teach” to say “I do permit a woman to teach” you can make people believe anything. In this case there is nothing you cannot get out of the Bible or read into the Bible.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll add my Amen to Br. Ligon's remarks. There is an undeniable correlation between the ordination of women and the acceptance of homosexuality. The common denominator is the denial of Scripture's authority in either case. As the Psalmist declared "If the foundations be destroyed, what can the righteous do?" Psalm 11:3.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to be involved with the United Church of Canada 85% of the Ministers in the denomination are women, that number was from about 8 years ago so its probable increased. Ive read allot about PCUSA and they are like a bunch of fundamentalists compared to UCC. (which is sad.)


----------



## ServantsHeart (Jan 20, 2011)

c. M. Sheffield said:


> the common denominator is the denial of scripture's authority in either case. As the psalmist declared "if the foundations be destroyed, what can the righteous do?" psalm 11:3.


bingo!!!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, it is but a (very visible) sign that a communion is departing from Scripture as its basis of Christian life, faith and practice.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 20, 2011)

I pray that the rest of 'good' churches in the PCUSA pack up shop as best as they can and depart.


----------



## Curt (Jan 20, 2011)

To America, that's what the church looks like: nice ladies who believe in peace and openness.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 20, 2011)

I recall from the OT-

Isaiah 3:
[11] Woe unto the wicked! it shall be ill with him: for the reward of his hands shall be given him.
[12] As for my people, children are their oppressors, *and women rule over them*. O my people, they which lead thee cause thee to err, and destroy the way of thy paths.
[13] The LORD standeth up to plead, and standeth to judge the people


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> I recall from the OT-
> 
> Isaiah 3:
> [11] Woe unto the wicked! it shall be ill with him: for the reward of his hands shall be given him.
> ...


 
 Please fix your signature, per the PB rules (click on the link in my signature below). Thanks.


----------



## Berean (Jan 20, 2011)

Joshua said:


> How long ago were they men?



Only their transgender medical team can answer that question.


----------



## Andres (Jan 20, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ligon Duncan:
> 
> 
> > If you can get women’s ordination, room for homosexuality, women as pastors in the churches and no male headship in the home out of the Bible, you can get anything out of the Bible. If you can get Paul’s statement “I do not permit a woman to teach” to say “I do permit a woman to teach” you can make people believe anything. In this case there is nothing you cannot get out of the Bible or read into the Bible.


 
I shared this quote on my FB page and one of my female friends (who I know is a supporter of women pastors) commented: 
"I guess if the men would step up and do their job in the church the women would not have to pastor" to which another friend of mine retorted, "Cindy, would you also say that if men would step up to the plate in relationships, women wouldn't have to be lesbians?" 

 i laughed hard, but I think he has a great point!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Curt said:


> To America, that's what the church looks like: nice ladies who believe in peace and openness.


 
And understanding you know this already, but to clarify that further:

"nice" from whose perspective (God or man's)? 
"peace" with who (God, based on His revealed will)? 
"openness" to what (obeying God)?

This thinking is from the point of view of God's creatures (men and women) seeking their own way, making their own imagination, rather than God's revealed way, preeminent.

We are not free to disregard the revealed will of God to His creatures through His will and "make up" our own precepts about Him, to worship them, rather than than what God has commanded us to believe about Him.

To do so is a form of idolatry, and needs to be repented of.

That goes not only for a very visible representation like this, but for everything in life.


----------



## Philip (Jan 21, 2011)

I think there's something else here too, though. Setting the scriptural issue aside for a moment (yes, it alone is sufficient, but bear with me for a little of my foolishness), I think it's telling that in a situation where women are given this role, men step away from it. I think, even just from a pragmatic point of view, this should make a good case for male-only ordination: because otherwise, there will eventually be no men left in the church. If you get the women in the church, you've got half a church, because the men will as likely keep out of it. However, if you can get men to come to church first, the women will follow.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 21, 2011)

Andres said:


> I shared this quote on my FB page and one of my female friends (who I know is a supporter of women pastors) commented:
> "I guess if the men would step up and do their job in the church the women would not have to pastor"






P. F. Pugh said:


> I think it's telling that in a situation where women are given this role, men step away from it.



Interesting. Some of us observe that the rise of female pastors stems from men being apathetic. Others observe that female pastors, once in place, _cause_ men to become even more apathetic.

I suspect both are true. Certainly, my experience with men who're in that denomination is that they've become increasingly uninterested in what, to them, feels like sissy religion. I think that's mostly due to the fact that the Gospel is no longer proclaimed. But having women in charge doesn't help.


----------

